# Kleiner Kompatibilitätstest.



## EgonOlsen (19. Jan 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein paar Sachen am Innenleben meiner Engine gedreht und dabei auch leider einiges verdreht. Um sicherzustellen, dass ich wieder alles richtig zurückgedreht habe, wäre es klasse, wenn sich ein paar Leute finden würden, die das hier: Klick mich mal kurz antesten könnten und mir sagen, ob es läuft. Es geht nur um die Lauffähigkeit und ob evtl. der Bloom-Effekt funktioniert. Nicht darum, dass die Lightmaps schlecht komprimiert sind oder der Level zu blau ist oder sowas...
Danke schonmal.

P.S.: Sollte auch unter x86-Linux und OSX tun. Also wenn das wer testen könnte...wäre super!


----------



## Campino (19. Jan 2007)

jop, geht  Windows XP, Servicepack 2, Java 1.6.0-beta


----------



## Lim_Dul (19. Jan 2007)

Läuft, Linux, Java 5.

Allerdings sorgt das drücken der Taste b nur dafür, dass sich das Licht der Lampen etwas ändert und es unspielbar langsam wird.


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Jan 2007)

Funktioniert super

Windows XP, SP2, Java 1.6.0
Nvidia Geforce 6800 GT, AMD Athlon 3800+, 2048MB DDR-333-RAM

(Sowas soll hier ja nicht rein, aber: Mann hat mich das Spinnenviech eben erschreckt 0o Das hat mich daran erinnert, dass ich ganz ganz dringend mal mit jPCT rumspielen wollte.
Und mir is das eher zu schwarz als zu blau :bae


----------



## EgonOlsen (19. Jan 2007)

Lim_Dul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings sorgt das drücken der Taste b nur dafür, dass sich das Licht der Lampen etwas ändert und es unspielbar langsam wird.


Ja, das mit der Lichtänderung ist korrekt so. Langsamer wird es auch...unspielbar, hmmm...was für eine Hardware ist das denn? Eine GeForce3 mit einer 1Ghz-Celeron-Gurke hat kein Problem damit...

Edit: Ich habe das Teil mal aktualisiert. Es startet jetzt komplett ohne Antialiasing (war vorher auf 2x). Man kann 1x, 2x und 4x jetzt über die Tasten 1-3 wählen. Vielleicht ist der Bloom-Effekt auf langsamer Hardware ohne AA eher möglich.


----------



## Lim_Dul (19. Jan 2007)

Pentium M mit 1500 MHZ und einer Radeon Mobility 7500.
Also ein langsamer Rechner.


----------



## EgonOlsen (20. Jan 2007)

Die CPU wäre absolut ok, aber die Mobility 7500 hat wohl nicht die Füllrate für den Bloom (der hier übrigens tatsächlich mehr Leistung frisst, als er optische Änderungen bewirkt, aber das liegt am Level...der taugt nicht so recht dafür). Aber immerhin läuft es, das ist gut zu wissen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (20. Jan 2007)

AthlonXP 2000+, 1600XT, 512MB RAM, Win XP (SP2)
Lief auf 4x mit und ohne Bloom scheinbar gleich schnell. Hab jedenfalls keine merklichen Unterschiede feststellen können. Kannst sonst mal einen FPS Counter einbinden. dann könnte man es genauer sagen.

Was allerdings weniger schön war, waren die diversen Greenings


----------



## EgonOlsen (21. Jan 2007)

Greenings  :?:  Jetzt fühle ich mich alt und unwissend...was ist das? Greenings?


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Jan 2007)

Ganz einfach. Bei zu hellen Lichtquellen treten häufiger Greenings auf. In der Map ist es bei einzelnen Lichtern! Das ist schon extrem.


----------



## EgonOlsen (21. Jan 2007)

Ach so das...ist weiß. Deshalb hatte ich oben ja auch geschrieben, das die Lightmaps schlecht komprimiert sind und man dies bitte "übersehen" möge. Der Level ist nicht von mir. Ich habe ihn nur verwendet, weil er keine Texturen von ID-Software benutzt und eine moderate Größe für den Download aufweist.


----------

